# Unmarked police cars



## Cutty1716

I noticed seeing more unmarked police cars Rollin these days. Is this because it's cheaper, or is just because _I am a complete douchebag who has nothing better to do after my hands get chapped from playing with myself_?


----------



## DNorth

If I am driving in my "unmarked police car" and listening to the seductive voices of the local college radio DJ gals, and they decide to play a song by Henry Rollins (SOA, Black Flag, Rollins Band, etc...), does that make me Rollin with Rollins?

Hey, it was your dumb ass that capitalized it!


----------



## USAF286

How do you chap both hands son? Switch hittin??


----------



## Cutty1716

Looking at the responses to my question No wonder all your fringe benefits like the Quinn Bill are being taken away from you.


----------



## soxrock75




----------



## kwflatbed

How are all these a-holes posting ???


----------



## samadam78




----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Forgot the N in your name.


----------



## Deuce

Cutty1716 said:


> _I am a complete douchebag_?


Answered your own question champ...


----------



## Code 3

Where are all these recent members coming from? First suites, then races, now this meatwhistle.


----------



## 7costanza

Did he really ask that last part or did the " rogue mod" strike again.?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

7costanza said:


> Did he really ask that last part or did the " rogue mod" strike again.?


No idea who that could be...


----------



## j809

It's cheaper than painting them


----------



## pahapoika

those are the "Interceptor" models

they go faster without the decals.

more aerodynamic, less wind drag, etc

plus the special polymer applied during the painting process reduces their signature making them invisible to radar detectors.


----------



## Johnny Law

Cutty1716 said:


> Looking at the responses to my question No wonder all your fringe benefits like the Quinn Bill are being taken away from you.


No problem shitstain, now the cities and towns are picking up the full boat tab on that. The state just shifted the burden is all. Go suck on a running unmarked car's tailpipe.


----------



## Guest

Cutty1716 said:


> I noticed seeing more unmarked police cars Rollin these days. Is this because it's cheaper, or is just because _I am a complete douchebag who has nothing better to do after my hands get chapped from playing with myself_?


----------



## Cutty1716

The legitimate police officers at officer.com answered my question and showed more intelligence and professionalism. They had nothing positive to say about this site.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Cutty1716 said:


> The legitimate police officers at officer.com answered my question and showed more intelligence and professionalism. They had nothing positive to say about this site.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!

...begs the question, why are you here then?


----------



## Guest




----------



## USAF286

Johnny Law said:


> No problem shitstain, now the cities and towns are picking up the full boat tab on that. The state just shifted the burden is all. Go suck on a running unmarked car's tailpipe.


CVPIs are dual exhaust he could bring his boyfriend and have a threesome! Jus sayin...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cutty1716

Deval Patrick was right to declare war on law enforcement. Reading previous posts on this site it's evident that the majority of you are violent racists who are nothing more than thugs in uniform. The residents of the Commonwealth deserve better than you sociopaths.


----------



## GARDA

Code 3 said:


> *Where are all these recent members coming from?*


Someone is apparently feeling pretty good about his almost 3 months of tenure here? 

500 posts; at least 40 of them in your own thread, _"Boston's Finest New Reality Show."  _

Careful there kid... "The light that burns twice as bright burns half as long."


----------



## Johnny Law

Ron White (who has since swollen up like a full blood tick) said it best "I had the right to remain silent, but not the ability"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Cutty1716 said:


> Deval Patrick was right to declare war on law enforcement. Reading previous posts on this site it's evident that the majority of you are violent racists who are nothing more than thugs in uniform. The residents of the Commonwealth deserve better than you sociopaths.


the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Johnny Law

Cutty1716 said:


> Deval Patrick was right to declare war on law enforcement. Reading previous posts on this site it's evident that the majority of you are violent racists who are nothing more than thugs in uniform. The residents of the Commonwealth deserve better than you sociopaths.


Are you still here Cunty1716? We deserve better than worthless floaters such as yourself


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Cutty1716 said:


> Deval Patrick was right to declare war on law enforcement. Reading previous posts on this site it's evident that the majority of you are violent racists who are nothing more than thugs in uniform. The residents of the Commonwealth deserve better than you sociopaths.


Cut the shit, simpleton. That useless liberal bullshit has been tossed around more times than your girlfriend at the last frat party. Racists? I dare you to find ONE SINGLE POST that states anything remotely racist on this site.

You can't even think for yourself. You listen to all the dribble that oozes from liberal mouths and you repeat, ad naseum, on website that is pro law enforcement. Come up with an original, accurate argument or piss off. Either way, you're a clueless fuck that doesn't know shit about shit.

I hope you don't reproduce, ever. We don't need anymore idiots to tow along in the "gimme" cart.


----------



## Killjoy

This thread is* chock-full* of :









epic fail!


----------



## 7costanza

When you say racist do you mean like.....Joe Biden saying
1. In a 7/11 store:
"You cannot go to a 7/11 or a Dunkin' Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I'm not joking."
(Does Joe just ........ wish they were gone ?)

2. To a Large Black Audience at a campaign event in Danville, Va :
"They're going to put y'all back in chains."
( Did Joe just say Blacks are ......... easily enslave-able ?)

3. Talking About Barrack Obama:
"I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is *articulate* and* bright *and *clean* and a nice-looking guy,"
(Did Joe just come across as thinking Blacks are normally ........... Opposite ?)

4. About the Teaparty:
"But it is not a racist organization."

5. To the NAACP:
"Children should be educated to the degree they are *educable.*"
(DId Joe just say "Blacks ........ can't be educated anymore than they are ?)

6. Speaking with Ted Kennedy about Barrack Obama:
"A few years ago, this guy would have been getting us coffee."
(Pretty self explanatory)

7. Explaining why schools in Iowa are performing better than those in Washington, D.C.
"*There's less than 1% of the population of Iowa that is African American*. There is probably less than 4% or 5% that is, are minorities. What is it in Washington? So look, it goes back to what you start off with, what you're dealing with."
(Did Joe just say ....... the more blacks there are in a state, the dumber the state looks ?)

8. While at a jobs event in Rochester, New Hampshire:
VP Joe Biden uses an Indian accent to imitate call service employees
(Making fun of foriegn workers isn't nice Joe. Makes for a bad foriegn policy.)

9. Speaking to the National Council of La Raza about large families in small houses.
"My home had 4 kids and your grandpop, great Uncle and an aunt living with you to. Those walls were awful thin, I wonder how the hell my parents did it, but that's a different story. I know you don't know anything about that. I know none of you in your families have done the same thing, understand that at all !" (snickering)
(Did Joe just make fun of Illegal Hispanic Immigrants by saying ....... it's normal for them to crowd into one house ?)

10. Chris Wallace on Fox News Sundayasked Mr. Biden how a "Northeastern liberal" could compete in conservative Southern states ,
" "My state was a slave state. My state is a border state. My state has the eighth-largest black population in the country. "
(Did Joe just say "Vote for me"....... cause his state has more Blacks and Hispanics living there ?)

11. Speaking before Columbia's Rotary Club, Mr. Biden reminded his audience of his slave-state heritage and hinted that Delaware's alliance with the North was merely an accident of geography
"Delaware was a "slave state that fought beside the North," he said. "That's only because we couldn't figure out how to get to the South. There were a couple of states in the way."
(Did Joe just say ...... His State should have fought for Slavery ?)

Or when Barry said....

That hate hadn't gone away"...."white people - some cruel, some ignorant, sometimes a single face, sometimes just a faceless image of a system claiming power over our lives." Barack Hussein Obama from _Dreams Of My Father_

I found solice in nursing a pervasive sense of grievancee and animosity against my mother's race" Barack Hussein Obama from _Dreams of My Father_

There were enough of us on campus to constitute a tribe, and when it came to hanging out, many of us chose to function like a tribe, staying close together, traveling in packs. . . It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names" Barack Hussein Obama from _Dreams of My Father_

Or when Obama sat in the front pew of a church that constantly bashed Jews and actually believed aids was created by the white man to kill blacks. Come one even a mental midget like you can find a nice bridge to leap off.


----------



## Code 3

GARDA said:


> Someone is apparently feeling pretty good about his almost 3 months of tenure here?
> 
> 500 posts; at least 40 of them in your own thread, _"Boston's Finest New Reality Show."  _
> 
> Careful there kid... "The light that burns twice as bright burns half as long."
> 
> View attachment 2193


I was referring to the spam, grammatical error type threads. Not members in general.


----------



## Cutty1716

Nice job "Dumbstanza" Joe Biden has nothing to do with this. You've proven that law enforcement hires from the lowest common denominator of society.


----------



## Guest

Cutty1716 said:


> The legitimate police officers at officer.com answered my question and showed more intelligence and professionalism. They had nothing positive to say about this site.


That's because a lot of them have sticks up their asses, and take themselves waaay too seriously.


----------



## Guest

Cutty1716 said:


> Deval Patrick was right to declare war on law enforcement. Reading previous posts on this site it's evident that the majority of you are violent racists who are nothing more than thugs in uniform. The residents of the Commonwealth deserve better than you sociopaths.


Is that a direct quote from your Sociology professor, or did you paraphrase it?

Go back to Psych 101, junior; sociopaths are superficially friendly and charming, which certainly isn't the case with us.


----------



## Guest

Cutty1716 said:


> Nice job "Dumbstanza" Joe Biden has nothing to do with this. You've proven that law enforcement hires from the lowest common denominator of society.


Want to compare W-2's from last year?


----------



## Cutty1716

I'm sure you sold your soul and integrity for those W-2's. it's a good thing there's law enforcement reforms being proposed across the country. Only the arrogant and insecure brag about how much money they earn. More money plundered from the taxpayers of the commonwealth.


----------



## Guest

Cutty1716 said:


> it's a good thing there's law enforcement reforms being proposed across the country.


Like what, fuckstick? What are these proposals?


----------



## Guest

Cutty1716 said:


> I'm sure you sold your soul and integrity for those W-2's. it's a good thing there's law enforcement reforms being proposed across the country. Only the arrogant and insecure brag about how much money they earn. More money plundered from the taxpayers of the commonwealth.


I earned every penny I made.....the people who are plundering the taxpayers are the junkies, drunks, and fake disabled who are raiding the public treasury via EBT, WIC, SSDI, additional cash payments for welfare recipients, Section 8, etc., etc.

If you hate (actually jealous of) cops so much, why do you care if there are more unmarked cruisers out these days?


----------



## niteowl1970

I take a little NyQuil and I miss all this good stuff.


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## pahapoika

I call shenanigans !!!

this is way too over the top !

the "officers.com" has to be a joke.


----------



## Guest

Cutty1716 said:


> Only the arrogant and insecure brag about how much money they earn. More money plundered from the taxpayers of the commonwealth.


...Said the boy who can't pay his tickets. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## 263FPD

Yet another Westfield State CJ Major, snot-nosed 22 year old, getting butt-hurt and lashing out. Pull that tampon out of your rear end Cutie, Cutty, or what ever your name is. If you can't take it, get out. Oh and by the way, thank the Gov. for making your CJ degree a worthless POS, and remember that everyone on the job prior to the reform, still has Quinn (for the most part), your generation never will. GFY


----------



## BxDetSgt

Cutty, it is because of people like us that you have the freedom to try and bait us into a response that you want. Just remember, when the time comes and you need us, we will respond. We will listen to you, and console you, and humor you while you arrogantly tell us how to do the job we have been doing for 10,15, 20+ years better. And then we will find the person that hurt/robbed/killed you or your loved one. And if we do not we will continue to look for them, with or with out your help. All the while we will listen to you, and those like you, telling us what we are doing wrong, and how bad the system is. We will eventually retire, and still have to listen to one side or the other complain that the money we earned on this job, and was invested wisely by our pension system, should not be paid to us, because some fools lost all their money in unwise invstments. We will still be here doing somthing. Where will you be, and what will you be whinning about?


----------



## Guest

Hank Moody said:


> From what I can tell, he posts from a common ip that MANY members share and his email is not connected to a FB account or Google search.


So he's still a college nitwit. He must be a senior, well prepared by his $150,000 in student loan debt and lectures by PH.Ds who never donned a uniform to administer even the largest of police departments in the country.


----------



## niteowl1970

LawMan3 said:


> #SignalZero
> 
> One of the best books I've ever read.


Don't I know it... My paperback copy was almost sold for 50 cents at my wife's tag sale last year. From what I can tell it's not easy to find a cheap replacement.


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> Don't I know it... My paperback copy was almost sold for 50 cents at my wife's tag sale last year. From what I can tell it's not east to find a cheap replacement.


I sent an e-mail to Dr. Kirkham and suggested an update/reprinting, as there are many college graduate rookie cops who would benefit greatly from reading it, but never heard back.


----------



## topcop14

Wow mass cops gold


----------



## Deuce

Cutty1716 said:


> Deval Patrick was right to declare war on law enforcement..


Well, at least the dope was right about _one_ thing....


----------



## 7costanza

BxDetSgt said:


> Cutty, it is because of people like us that you have the freedom to try and bait us into a response that you want. Just remember, when the time comes and you need us, we will respond. We will listen to you, and console you, and humor you while you arrogantly tell us how to do the job we have been doing for 10,15, 20+ years better. And then we will find the person that hurt/robbed/killed you or your loved one. And if we do not we will continue to look for them, with or with out your help. All the while we will listen to you, and those like you, telling us what we are doing wrong, and how bad the system is. We will eventually retire, and still have to listen to one side or the other complain that the money we earned on this job, and was invested wisely by our pension system, should not be paid to us, because some fools lost all their money in unwise invstments. We will still be here doing somthing. Where will you be, and what will you be whinning about?


Propably one of the best posts I have seen in a long time.


----------



## sdb29

niteowl1970 said:


> Don't I know it... My paperback copy was almost sold for 50 cents at my wife's tag sale last year. From what I can tell it's not easy to find a cheap replacement.


Holy crap! I just looked on Amazon and used paperback versions of this start at $45.00

Lord please let me still have my copy in the attic.


----------



## USAF286

sdb29 said:


> Holy crap! I just looked on Amazon and used paperback versions of this start at $45.00
> 
> Lord please let me still have my copy in the attic.


Yeah I got curious as well because I've never heard of this book, some hard covers close to $200 !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

USAF286 said:


> Yeah I got curious as well because I've never heard of this book, some hard covers close to $200 !!!


It's the story of a Criminology professor at Florida State University who accepted the challenge of a police officer student to go through the academy and work in the worst crime-ridden area of Jacksonville, Florida.

Needless to say, the experience caused him to do a 180-degree turnaround on his views of the police and policing.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Kinda makes me want to read it myself.


You should, my wife and both sisters-in-laws all absolutely loved it, and it's a quick, easy read.


----------



## USAF286

Well put me in line behind sbd29 for a used copy!


----------



## Gunther Toody

I agree with Delta when he says Signal Zero by George Kirkham is an excellent read. My copy is on loan with a friend right now (grrrrr...for over a month now). I did a quick check on the internet and price wise found the same as sdb29. One of the most valuable cards in my wallet is my Old Colony Library Network (OCLN) card. I could never afford to buy all of my favorite books. There is a copy at the Massasoit College library in Brockton. If you have a OCLN library card you can place a hold on it and have it sent to any library in the network for pick up. There is only one copy of the book in the whole network so you may have to wait a bit if someone else puts a hold on it first (or drives to Brockton and borrows it).
Free is good. I'm not cheap...just...thrifty. Ok...maybe a tad cheap.


----------



## USAF286

I'm not worrying about someone borrowing Signal Zero in Brockton! 

JP JP


----------



## USAF286

mtc said:


>


I apologize! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Code 3

Going to have to keep my eye out for this. If Delta and other well respected people on here recommend it, im in.


----------



## 263FPD

Mother of God!!!

I would have to work a detail to buy this book.....

http://www.amazon.com/Signal-Zero-George-Kirkham/dp/0345276752/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> Mother of God!!!
> 
> I would have to work a detail to buy this book.....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Signal-Zero-George-Kirkham/dp/0345276752/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


I got mine on E-Bay for about $20. There's a copy there with a "buy it now" price of $39.99 and it's well worth that.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2051337.m570.l1313&_nkw=signal+zero&_sacat=267&_from=R40


----------

